# 24 inch Deluxe Ariens Maintenance



## Nforesir (Dec 7, 2013)

Now three years old, been a great machine, no problems, only maintenance oil change after each season, wondering if I should grease the auger this year and change out the spark plug along with the normal oil change. Thanks :happy:


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Nforesir said:


> Now three years old, been a great machine, no problems, only maintenance oil change after each season, wondering if I should grease the auger this year and change out the spark plug along with the normal oil change. Thanks :happy:


Grease and oil on moving parts never hurts. When you grease the augers, remove the shear bolts first, and make sure the two halves turn freely. Then pump in some grease until it starts to ooze out the ends, then rotate the rakes again to distribute the grease. Try adding a bit more and rotate. 

Inspect the the shear bolts, making sure they are not bent or distorted. Grease them up before installing, and do not over tighten them. 
Ad oil to all the bushings you can see, even if its says they are lubricated for life. Check inside the transmission case for chains and gears but don't go too crazy in there and leave any drips or blobs of grease that might fly onto the drive disk or friction wheel if you have one.

You might need a dab of grease on the chute mechanism, just to keep it moving smoothly, but use low temp grease so it doesn't turn to concrete next winter. 

There are a bunch of places to spot oil, pins, pivots etc, just to keep rust from taking hold.

New plug never hurts, but depending on the hours, may not be needed. If it runs well, and you change the plug, keep the old one as a spare in case the new one should fail. After 15-20 years, you can probably get rid of some of the bits and pieces you kept for spares


----------



## Nforesir (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks appreciate the comments


----------



## Drifty (Apr 29, 2014)

I would also recommend removing the top belt inspection cowling and inspect the belts for tension and wear. Pull the bottom access plate to inspect the disc drive wheel for wear. I had both of these fail after 2 winters on my deluxe 28. Then spent the better part of 2 weeks trying to get replacement parts in the middle of winter.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Good point, belts should definitely be part of the inspection and maintenance.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Won't need to change the plug, just take a look at it, re-gap it, if needed.. make sure you are not running too rich or lean.. you should be fine. The rest of the advice is great.


----------

